# Make Me Different [Orochimaru FF]



## Morphine (May 15, 2008)

Chapter One

A young man with white skin and yellow eyes. Feared from many followed by less. That wasn't what she saw in him tough. Under all the cruelty he was a sesnsitive human being. He stroked her cheek with his white fingers.

"Oh ,Ella how I love you."

But that was just a memory. The now fully grown Orochimaru wiped a tear from his face.

Ella died. Poor Ella. They killed her only to get to him. That broke his heart and made him what he now was.

Kabuto entered the room and turned on the light. Orochimaru was standing there by the window looking at the moon. He didn't mind Kabuto and didn't pay him any attention.

"Orochimaru-sama?"

"Yes? What is it Kabuto?"


----------



## starwise_crack (May 15, 2008)

I like the idea of the story and I LOVE Orichimaru. However... Maybe make it a little longer? No? Also a little more descriptive. I am left wondering about this Emma um...


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2008)

Descriptive? Yes... this next chapter is descriptive. Thank you for the comment and it's "Ella"

Chapter Two

Kabuto hesitated. The news he was gonna give Orochimaru were far from good. At last he said:

"A number of Leaf shinobi are attacking the Sound village."

"Are they now? How interesting. And I suppose they are after me and probably after Sasuke too."

Kabuto nodded.

"Oh, so they will get what they want."

Kabuto gasped.

"Orochimaru-sama, you won't fight them will you?"

"Calm yourself, Kabuto. I will and I will kill them all."

_"There has been a sudden change in his mood. He seemed sad and now he's bloodthirsty."_ Kabuto thought.

"Where is Sasuke by the way?" Asked Orochimaru.

"He said he has something to settle."

Orochimaru sighed.

"I hope he isn't in some kind of trouble. Go and check, Kabuto."

"Yes, Orochimaru-sama." Kabuto went out.

"Oh, Ella, how I wish you were still alive..." He whispered sadly.

***

Sasuke on the other hand was experiencing joy.

"You have to come back, Sasuke!" Naruto begged.

Because of that Sasuke was delighted.

"Come back? Why? Who am I needed to?"

"All of us. We all want you to come back."

"All of you..." He paused. "Even Kakshi?"

Naruto noticed how he didn't say "sensei" after Kakashi.

_"Orochimaru must have brainwashed him."_ He thought.

"Yes. Kakashi-sensei. Don't forget you were his favourite student. He didn't teach me chidori now ,did he?"

"That means nothing to me."

"Good. Orochimaru-sama will not be disappointed."

Said Kabuto while coming closer.

"You rat!" Shouted Naruto. "Get out of here before I kick your sorryass!"

Kabuto laughed coldly.

"Naruto Uzumaki. You haven't changed at all. So impulsive and impatient."

"Shut up, Kabuto. I don't know why Orochimaru-sensei sent you here, but you are not needed."

"Oh, but I am. He said that I should check if you're alright."

"You see that I am. Go now and tell him not to worry."

Sasuke turned to Naruto.

"I left the Hidden Leaf Village so I could focus on my training. I do not need or want to come back. And even if I do what good will it be?"


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

sasuke is a bastard.... bastard.... what a bastard!!!


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2008)

why say that? Sasuke-kun ain't a bastard


----------



## Nichiren (May 17, 2008)

hey I like this! good idea about the story, and your writing is good. would be nice if you continued it, and I'd love to see how you would make e.g a fight take it's place. please write more =)


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comment Nichiren! It was really nice to say that! 

Chapter Three

"You haven't changed at all, Sasuke!" Naruto shouted. "Here I am lowering myself to your level! You are the same selfish brat you were before! You never cared about anyone else's feelings did you?"

"Who are you to judge? You, Naruto Uzumaki the underdog. Think you're so much better than me? Well? Do you? Have you been through all I have?"

"You just couldn't take defeat. That is your damn problem!"

***

"Well? Where is he?" Orochimaru asked impatiently.

"Sasuke is having a conversation with Naruto."

"Naruto Uzumaki? Really? I thought he had gotten rid of him for good."

"I don't think so. He seemed calm and somehow friendly."

"Strange. I wonder what they're talking about. We must go and see."

***

"Defeat? You think you defeated me? Naruto, you're such a fool! I will prove you wrong. You will be the one laying on the ground this time."


----------



## starwise_crack (May 18, 2008)

Interesting. I like how the conversations fit with the characters personalities. I wonder if Naruto would call Sasuke a brat? Well yeah.

Descriptive you seem to be in the dailog which is great... but I meant slightly desricptive in the setting... Where people are... people's thoughts and maybe desribe their feelings slightly. I guess you don't have too.

I'll continue reading when you write more I love the dailog.

Orochimaru is a bit more sadistic thought when he's talking to people though you seem to almost have his personality write. He seems to like to snide when talking to his enemies...

Anyway good stuff!


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2008)

thanks starwise_crack I hope that the chapter I'm gonna post will be more descriptive as you want. enjoy!

Chapter Four

The wind was playing with his hair. Chills went down his spine. Leafs danced with the wind.

_"Naruto... fight you I can... but deafeat you? I am not certain... last time we fought I was so close to winning..."_ Sasuke sadly looked at Naruto.

"So? Are we gonna stand here all day? Me laying on the ground? No! I will defeat you again! Believe it!"

_"Why the hell do dound so certain? He has been training with Orochimaru... who know what kind of justsu he knows now..."_

At last Orochimaru arived followed by Kabuto.

"What's wrong, Sasuke? You're not backing out, are you?"

"Sensei?" He called, amazed.

_"What could he be doing here? I told Kabuto to tell him everything's fine... Kabuto... you will pay for this!"_

"Yes, Sasuke. I heard some fighting was gonna take place."

"Stay out of this!" Shouted Naruto.

"Hello, Naruto." He wrapped around Naruto like a snake and hissed in his ear:

"You're not planning on doing something stupid like fighting Sasuke, are you? He will defeat you. I am certain."

Kabuto watched from a good distanse and grinned at Sasuke. He just gave him a cold stare and continued looking at Orochimaru and Naruto.

"Get off of me you freak!" naruto growled and his chakra started glowing in red.


----------



## starwise_crack (May 18, 2008)

Whoa got Orochimaru-sama's personality down right! I liked it. It's very good. So where are they near the Sound village?

You got their personalities right. I am not sure about Sasuke's character though. Sasuke's character I find is hard to write... um... 

Good though! I like that part at the end. Orochimaru tends to be creepy but I like him anyway.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

gez... i think oro i hitting on someone!! someone with blond hair!!! weirdos they are... and weirdos they shall be.


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2008)

What's wrong with Sasuke's personality? tought I did it right....  he's my favourite character after all... hitting on Naruto? nooo that is too weird even for my liking so nope


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

nothing is wrong! remember who i am, i am too truthful (of course i keep the most brutal comments to myself) and i am mean!! blah.


----------



## Nichiren (May 19, 2008)

Whoa! I smell a fight here, but I figured I can't suggest the outcome x)
I agree with the others; you caught Orochimaru's behavior and thoughts well! Especially at the last part: that's just like him!
But I don't fully look at it that way though: I'm more for the 'Writer's writings'. I mean, it's not _that_ much of a big deal if something isn't right from the original story as long as there _is_ entertainment on one way or another, is there
Write more, write more, write more! ^^


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2008)

thank you again Nichiren! i just love it when people like my work u know makes me feel warm inside 

Chapter Five

The sun was setting at the Village Hidden In The Sound.  ghostly shadows reflected in Naruto's eyes. After a warning growl oro got off of him and was now waiting for something to happened.

_"Attack... should I? Do I need to? Sakura will kill me..."_

"That's enough!" Sasuke grunted suddenly. "Sorry to disappoint you Orochimatu-sensei, but I will not fight Naruto and he better not start a fight himself. I never wanted for him to follow me here to find me or anything. My only desire is to kill Itachi." He disappeared leaving them standing not saying a thing. In a few minutes Orochimaru moaned.

"Very bad. It would have been interesting." Kabuto and Oro disappeared too.

Naruto was left alone. He gazed at the stars.

"Damn! Sakura will kill me..." He slowly started walking home.

***

"So?" Sakura asked impatiently. "Will he come back?"

"Damn..."

***

"Sasuke? Oh, Sasuke!" Oro called his student who was alone in his room gazing at the moon.

"Yes?"

"Why didnt you..." He didn't let him finish.

"Listen I won't figfht him no matter what you say. So don't start with the 'you can kill him' speech I've heard it far too many times."


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

wow........... sasuke... do you have the feelings of love for naruto??

All you need is love!!! LA LA LALA!! 
all you need is love!! EVERYBODY!!
All you need is love! Love!!
Love is all you need!!

sa: SHUT UP!!


----------



## Morphine (May 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> wow........... sasuke... do you have the feelings of love for naruto??
> 
> All you need is love!!! LA LA LALA!!
> all you need is love!! EVERYBODY!!
> ...



nooo I already have a yaoi fic not love he just doesn't want to kill his best friend

Chapter Six

"What do you mean with 'you can kill him speech'? And wtf? you won't kill him if I tell you?"

"No! We said training not bitching about Naruto!" He left the room and left Oro stay alone and confused.

"What has gotten into him?"

***

"Well? tell me!" She shouted impatiently and even bitchslapped him. Surprisingly for her she got the same in return.

"For fuck sakes stop it! Stop the freakin beating me all the time! I'm sick of you and your 'Sasuke' momens! can't you see that I like you? Can't you see that I'm here and he's not? Can't you see that he doesn't want to come the fuck back?!?!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

wow... argument moments!! god! someone is obviously on their time of the month!


----------



## Nichiren (May 21, 2008)

Well, first of all....


claraofthesand said:


> All you need is love!!! LA LA LALA!!
> all you need is love!! EVERYBODY!!
> All you need is love! Love!!
> Love is all you need!!
> sa: SHUT UP!!


... LOL!! 

And second of all...


claraofthesand said:


> wow... argument moments!! god! someone is obviously on their time of the month!


... they're not in their time of the month, they're in their beautiful SPRINGTIME OF YOUTH!!! x)

Third, good thing Naruto finally said that! I wonder what happens next...
Keep up the good work mate, can't wait to read further on!


----------



## Morphine (May 21, 2008)

"their time of the month" woah Clara u're killing me! 

Chapter Seven

Sakura just stared at him. A second after she started crying [easy Clara] and Naruto's face expression got softer. He didn't say a thing tough.

"When you're ready to confess your mistake and say you're sorry you know where to find me."

***

"Sasuke? Come out ,please! I've got pie!" Oro called.

Sasuke didn't want to come out, but he loved the cherry pie Oro made. he slowly went out.

"Is this a peace offering?" He asked.

"Well you can call it that way. Sorry for the arfument thing..."

***

Lee streched and started singing:

_Go on! Say it! Common say it!
Say you love me I know you do
Say you want me
yes you do!
Sake for me
sake for you
I wil protect youuuuu..._


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 21, 2008)

....... sakura is a WOSS.... and lee... shut the fuck.. up.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 21, 2008)

I've read all da chapters, i love this idea. You were faster and started it before me...>.>


----------



## Morphine (May 22, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I've read all da chapters, i love this idea. You were faster and started it before me...>.>



you had the same idea?  i love how Lee sings 

Chapter Eight

After munching on the pie Sasuke forgave Oro. He had no choice of course. Who would train his otherwise?

"Well, sensei I'll forgive you this time cause I like you."

***

"Lee? wtf are you singing?" Gai had came out of saomewhere just to stop the song before Lee could sing the chorus:

_Take off your clothes Sakura
Tsunade-sama join her
pajama partyyyyy_

***

Sakura knocked on Naruto's door ready to apologise ,but not naruto opened it it was Hinata.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

@lee part....... oh god... i think he took some lessons from jiraiya.... ew.
HA!! BATTLE ROYAL COMIN!! HAHAHAA!!


----------



## Morphine (May 23, 2008)

update when more people read


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

i's see a cat fight...


----------



## Disturbia (May 23, 2008)

I really enjoy reeding your fanfic. It's funny and at the same time really sad, especially the first part with Orochimaru. Please update soon


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2008)

lost_in_the_darkness said:


> I really enjoy reeding your fanfic. It's funny and at the same time really sad, especially the first part with Orochimaru. Please update soon



thank you! really kind of you to say so

Chapter Nine

"Gai-sensei?" He asked in terror. "That was just a song I thought of..."

"You did? wtf? Have you been talking to Naruto or Jiraiya soon? That filthy language couldn't come from anywhere else... I won't allow this!"

***

"Naruto?" She called.

"Yes?" He went to see what she wanted. Leaning on Hinata he grinned. "What is it?"

"I came to appologise. What is she doing here?" She nodded towards Hinata.

"Making me some ramen. Want to come in?"

"No. I thought you liked me what's Ms. Shy doing here?"

"I already told you making ramen." She hid behind him Saskura's look terrified her.

"You know what? I don't care not in the slightest. I'll fight her for you."

Naruto got a nosebleed and fainted. That left Hinata and Sakura staring at each other, coldly.

***

"Orochimaru-sensei?"

"Yes?" Oro showed his head from the kitchen window. He had his favourite "Kiss The Cook" apron on and looked quistionably at Sasuke, who was training at the yard.

"Do you like me?"


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

uh.... sakura and hinata fight.. again.. you like them fighting each other don't you?

and uh.. sasuke... AHHH!! OH GOD!! OH!!! BLAHHH!! UUGGHHH!!!YOU MORON!!! IT'S SO FUCKING OBVIOUS!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IM SAYING THIS!!!!!!! BLLLAAAAHHH!! OH GOD!! OH GEZ!! BLAH!! *throwing up*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

S: Huh?
I'm not saying it...
S: TELL ME!!
I'm NOT!
S: I'll kill myself, then conaico'll kill you!!
I'm STILL not saying it...


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2008)

what ain't you telling Sasuke? i wanna knooooooow!

Chapter Ten

"Oh, but of course! why else would you be living with me?"

"I didn't mean if you like me I mean like like like me. You get it?" His Sharingan flickered at Oro.

Oro coughed.

"Yes. Sure I do..."

***

"So what? Are we gonna get this part started or not?" Sakura asked while staring at Naruto. He was completely imovable and unconcious.

"Ok. If that's what you want, but know that you'll lose."

"We'll see about that."

"Byakugan!"

***

"Filthy? That's just a song Gai-sensei. Nothing filthy about it."

"Something must have gone to you head. Have you been drinking again?"

"No... HIC!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

lee... you're a liar. and jesus! STOP FIGHTING!! you like sakura and hinata fights i just know you do.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> lee... you're a liar. and jesus! STOP FIGHTING!! you like sakura and hinata fights i just know you do.



yes! hinata  beat sakura's skinny ass you'll see when more people read


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Lee's dru- OH, GOD NO!!! LEE'S DRUNK!!!


----------



## Moritaka (May 25, 2008)

Hehe. Nice fanfic. *reads*


----------



## Morphine (May 26, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Hehe. Nice fanfic. *reads*



hey thank you! *happy* so here's the next chapter

Chapter Eleven

Sakura was hesitating. _"Attack?"_ She thought. Hinata was too quick and shouted:

"64 gentle palms!"

"Oh, shit!" Moaned Sakura. She tried to dodge the attack, but Hinata was too quick. In a couple of seconds Sakura's chakra flow was stopped.

"So? Start begging for mercy ,you skinny bitch!" Commanded Hinata.

"Never." Sakura growled.

***

"Lee? I think you have a problem with booze. I shall take you to a clinic."

***

Sasuke grunted.

"You are lying, sensei."


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

jesus christ i never saw that side of hinata before!!


----------



## Morphine (May 27, 2008)

lol  that vid almost made me fall out of my chair!
 exept the emo and cut jokes i hate them 
Chapter Twelve

"I will kill you, bitch. I'm telling you! Naruto's your only hope. If he doesn't wake up to stop me you're dead meat."

Sakura turned away secretly hoping that naruto would wake up. "Wake up you moron!" Shouted Inner Sakura. Happily for her he did.

"What's going on?" he stood up, streching. Appearantly he took a nap. 

***

"C... clinic?" Lee studdred.

"Yes. A clinic. You need to have some help."

***

"Lie? Oh, no. I never lie..." he coughed. "Well in rare occasions, but not now..."

"I hope you say the truth. Now enough with the chit chat bake the pie."


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

HA!! pie... i liked the pie part!! HAHA!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

^__^ I smells pie....
Shibo: Pie...MADE BY CONAICO?! ME'S DIE!!*plays dead*


----------



## Morphine (May 29, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> ^__^ I smells pie....
> Shibo: Pie...MADE BY CONAICO?! ME'S DIE!!*plays dead*



hey, sis! me likes that u read my fic 

Chapter Thirteen

"Good morning, sunshine." She roared silently. Her tone made him shiver. "Stay down while I finish this."

"Finish what? What are you going to do?"

"Kill the skiny, flat bitch."

"That's it!" Sakura shouted. "You're going down! I ain't flat!"

"And how on earth are you going to attack when you have no fuckin' chakra?"

"What the hell is going on?" Naruto asked cluelessly.

***

Sasuke moaned with pleasure.

"This is the best banana pie ever, sensei."

"You really like it?"

"Sure. I like something else too."

"What?"

"You..."

no more details cause Clara will barf for sure....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 7, 2008)

D-do I sense yaoi...?*starts getting scared*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> D-do I sense yaoi...?*starts getting scared*



well they are a good pairing...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm scared of yaoi...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 9, 2008)

what's scary about yaoi?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

...it's ironic for me cause my 2nd cousins are gay...that might be it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

...   gah Gah!! GAHH!! GAHH!!! *gaggin* OH GOD  WHAT THE FUCK?? THAT IS A NASTY METAPHOR WHEN HE SAID THE PIE THING!! OH GOD!! OH NASTY!! WTF?? NO!!! NON NONONONON!!!!!!!!! GAHH!! OH GOD!!  BLLAAHH!! BLHAAAHHA!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2008)

Chapter Fourteen

"Oh!" Naruto finaly realised what was going on. "Don't do this! I don't I mean really don't like the idea!" He shouted. Sakura and Hinata were giving each other death glares and didn't mind him at all.

"I will win." Said Hinata.

"No. I will!" Shouted Sakura.

"Shouldn't I say?"

"Common ,sweetheart by beating the crap out of her I will prove how much I love you."

***

Sasuke and Oro stared at each other for a while.

"Well I have to... you know clean my room..." Said Sasuke.

Oro's jaw dropped. "Clean your room? You never do that..."

"There's a first time for evrything..." He winked.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

conaico...what's wrong with you...?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

........... BLAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *goes into er*
inner: OH THANKS A LOT!! NOW SHE'S COLLAPSED FROM GAGGING AND THROWING UP SO MUCH!! OH THATS A REAL HELPER!!!


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

magnifique story


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2008)

oh get a grip! seriously! what made you throw up? they didn't do nothing!

Chapter Fifteen

"That's it!" Shouted Naruto. "You two get in seperate rooms now! That's an order!" He continued shouting. For a second he thought that they will both attack, but they did what he said while moaning: 

"I freakin' love you and that's what you do..."

***

"Well Kabuto I finally got his to say what I wanted." Oro was talking to the dead Kabuto while grinning.

Sasuke was in his room dusting the furniture.

------
short, but  i've ran out of ideas...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

.......... that was a nasty metaphor you know that? god..
oh and that was boring... sorry...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> .......... that was a nasty metaphor you know that? god..
> oh and that was boring... sorry...



oh well i tend to be boring i've seriously ran out of ideas never mind


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

hmmm...make Oro and Sasuke go on a mission together...

Or Naruto gets kidnapped


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

. hmm... or maybe you make.. okay im not going to say anything...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> . hmm... or maybe you make.. okay im not going to say anything...



oh well i'll post another chappy anyway

Chapter Sixteen

"There has been an emergency in the sound village." Said Oro while gasping.

"Sensei, are you alright? Must we go now?"

"Yes. Some crazy girl has been wrecking the whole village!"

** Sound Village**

Sasuke spotted the girl. She had long,red hair and hazel eyes.

"Stop!" He shouted and appeared next to her. His eyes glanced at her headband. She was from the sand village. "Who are you?"

"Hello. My name is Choko." She bowed.

"And why are you destroying the village?" He asked quickly and was ready to strike if she did anything.

"That's such a long story..."

"I have time..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

.......... oh dear god....... you're not going to do what i think you're going to do are you...?? eehehheeewwww.....


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> .......... oh dear god....... you're not going to do what i think you're going to do are you...?? eehehheeewwww.....



depends what do you think i'll do?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe Sasuke has a new girlfriend~


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2008)

Chapter Seventeen

Sasuke and Choko sat in the shadow of a tree, lighted by the last rays of the setting sun.

"Go on. Tell me what happened to you." He said while sitting closer to her. She smiled.

"Well it all started with my father. The Kazekage. You may know my little bro-Gaara." At the mentioning of his name Sasuke pouted.

"You seem to know him. I've got one thing to say: he has changed. He is Kazekage now."

"He is?" Sasuke asked with a surprised face expression.

"Yes. Now to tell you. When I was 3 years younger, your age... my father made me go train in the land of the waves. I went of course. A month ago he called me home without Gaara knowing. I'm sure he wouldn't have liked this. Anyway he told me to come here and destroy the village. I have to battle Orochimaru - The Legendary Sannin. I'm not sure why tough." She shrugged and continued. " I'm not sure if I would win. People say he is really skilled and dangerous."

"They say the truth." Said Oro with a grin. He was leaning on that same tree.

"Orochimaru-sensei." Sasuke nodded to him.

Choko quickly jumped up.

"He's you sensei? What are you kidding me?"

"No... sorry..."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2008)

Ah, but alas...HE WILL PWN!!
Shibo: Please...no bloodz...I drank too much last night...now I'm sick...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

........... oh good god. corny ENTRY!! sorry... CORNY!! 
SHUT UP!!
You shut up!!
Who the hell are you?!?!
you.
SHUT UP!!
ME SHUT UP!!
STOP MOCKING ME!!!
YOU STOP-
SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2008)

Shibo: Tis no corney *behind clara*
STOP DOING THAT, YOU LITTLE GHOST!
Shibo: G-g-ghost? I'm not a ghost..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2008)

seriously Clara get a hold of yourself! it ain't cornyyyy!!!

Chapter Eighteen

"I couldn't really know you were sent to battle him, could I?" Asked Sasuke, still pouting.

"No... sorry... nevertheless get ready, snake dude!"

"Nooo... I have a different idea for you. Step away, Sasuke I'm gonna give her your gift."

A second later she got the curse seal. Oro licked his lips.

"Tasty..."

"What's going on?" She shouted in pain. "It hurts so bad!" She fell on the ground. Sasuke took her bride style and looked at Oro blamingly.

"Why did you have to do that?"

"You'll make a good team you know..."

Sasuke blushed.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

Haha, Oro-kun knows thinks Sasuke likes her...


----------



## Wonderful Child (Jun 14, 2008)

*Wow... I mean its cool!... Wow*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

whoa....... oro is going werid..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2008)

Good Boy Sharingan said:


> *Wow... I mean its cool!... Wow*



thanks ^^ Clara! what's weid about Oro thinking about his student? oh... I see... really strange about him tough...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

YOU THINK ITS NOT STANGE???? HOW??!?!?!??!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

I no think it strange...


----------



## Wonderful Child (Jun 14, 2008)

*Clara is strange hehe*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

HEY!! ITS NOT STRANGE!! im just on the fine line of mentally stable and insane. .><


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2008)

Chapter Nineteen

"So that's my room. Oro-sensei said that well share it since he got Kabuto's room." Choko shrugged.

"It's cold here. No matter. Who is Kabuto?"

"He was Oro-sensei's right hand. I don't like him so Oro-sensei made him live in the guest house. I can't stand him always bursting in my room."

"Oh, alright. So what will happen to me now?"

"Meaning?"

"You know that curse thing on my neck. Seems like you have it too." Her eyes glanced at Sasuke's neck.

"Oh! Nothing it makes you stronegr makes your chakra darker and stronger. Improves all your abilities."

"So it's good?" She asked in disebelief.

"Depends from the point you look at it."

"Anyone hungry? It's dinner time!" Said Oro. "I've made some ramen.

"Ramen!" Squealed Choko.

---------Dinner---------

"Ok. I'll leave you eat." Said Oro and winked at Sasuke who opened his eyes widely.

Suspiciously the lights went out. Sasuke felt a a hand going up his leg. he swallowed.

"Choko?"

"What? I'm only looking for a candle." She giggled.

"That's not what you're holding..."

-------------------------

stop barfing, Clara...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

CHOKO IS A PERVERT!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> CHOKO IS A PERVERT!!!



so am I! anyway I would grab his _candle_ if he was real...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

*gagging* that's.. *gag* great! *gag, gag, gag* AGH!! I CANT HOLD IT IN!! BBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OW!! OW!! BBBBBLLLLLLLAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *gagging* that's.. *gag* great! *gag, gag, gag* AGH!! I CANT HOLD IT IN!! BBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OW!! OW!! BBBBBLLLLLLLAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!



get a hold of yourself!!! i'll see what you wrote on the other fics tomorrow since i have no time now


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

eh. i don't care.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

Shibo: I'm getting a restraining order...
Oro: Why?
Shibo: Against the pair of lovebirds...
Oro: Why?
Shibo: They're sick in the head...want to play virtual chess?
Oro: Sure...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

..... shibo.... if they are sick in the head... shoot them.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

Shibo: Checkmate...
Oro: WTF?! I LOST IN FIVE MINUTES!
Shibo: I know...
Oro: How did you...?
Shibo: Me no use Ketsueki Me...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

.... shibo....... no cheating.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

Shibo: ME NO USE IT!!!
Oro: You need nap?
Shibo: *nods*
Oro: Come on...*picks Shibo up*
Shibo: *asleep*
Oro: Time for her nap...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone want a new chapter?

Chapter Twenty

The lights went up again, but Choko still didn't move her arm.

"The ramen's getting cold." He choked.

"Oh! yes! I completely forgot." She said and concentrated on the ramen bowl.

A couple of minuted later she lifted her eyes again, staring at Sasuke she heard someone sneak behind her. A second later she charged at the intruder and tackled him on the floor.

"Identify yourself!" She shouted.

Sasuke on the other hand was giggling.

"Why are you laughing?" Choko asked still not taking her eyes from the intruder.

"That is Kabuto. Remember? i told you about him."

"Oh!" She squeled and jumped off of him. "Sorry."

"I came to het something to eat." He said while getting all the dust off of his clothes. "This place needs cleaning."

Sasuke was still laughing.

"Hello, Kabuto."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

oh good god... kabuto!! STOP RUINING THE MOOD DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh good god... kabuto!! STOP RUINING THE MOOD DAMN YOU!!!



thought you didn't like the mood...   and you always barf at makeout scenes


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

but if someone disrups them then- OH GOD SHUT UP!! AHHh!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> but if someone disrups them then- OH GOD SHUT UP!! AHHh!!!!!



what? what? say it!!!

Chapter Twenty One

Kabuto was munching on his bowl of ramen, pretending he didn't see Sasuke's "go away" looks. Choko was giggling.

"So... Kabuto... have you thought about colour contact lenses? A sharingan pair and you'll look like an Uchiha."

Sasuke's jaw dropped.

"Whaaaat?!?!" He shouted in disbelief.

Kabuto took the irony and mummbled:

"Alright, alright I'm going..." He left.

"Sasuke, you'll look good with glasses." She said and laughed at his face expression.

He grunted and continued gazing at his bowl of ramen.

"Ok,ok I was just joking. Sorry..."

Sasuke looked at her with suspicion.

"So you're not comparing me to him?"

"No... of course not..."

He swallowed. Her look was demanding. Choko moved a bit closer to him.
Her hand slowly went up his spine to the neck which she massaged gently. He moaned.

"More."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

*thorwing up* OW!!! OW!!! OW!!
OH GOD NO- BLLLAAAAHHHHHH!!!!
NO!!! NO!! MAKE IT STO- BBBBLLLLLAAAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *thorwing up* OW!!! OW!!! OW!!
> OH GOD NO- BLLLAAAAHHHHHH!!!!
> NO!!! NO!! MAKE IT STO- BBBBLLLLLAAAAAHHHH!!!



what? oh well... a makeout scene in this chapter

Chapter Twenty Two

MAKEOUT SCENE


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ramen was long forgotten. Her lips were starting to know his body. Choko's tongue was licking his left nipple. Her hands weren't resting too she continued massaging him gently whilst tickling from time to time. He giggled silently and continued moaning. She climbed on top of Sasuke and was taking of his shirt, slowly while kisiing him.




MAKEOUT SCENE

Just then Oro walked in and screamed in delight.

"I see you two are getting along just fine." He looked at the clothes on the floor and smiled. "So I persume that you are also ready for a mission. Choko you are now a Sound Shinobi and my student. Now get dressed and please get Sasuke to stop staring."

They both laughed.

***

"Oh, please it was nothing at all. Just a way to say I like you." Said Choko while beating a sand shinobi who tried to attack Sasuke. He was leaning on a tree, grinning.

"How can I say I like you then?" He asked still grinning.

"For starters give me a hand here."

He laughed and charged at one sand shinobi kunais pierced his body and he fell on the ground while spitting blood.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

............. she........... is weird......... SASUKE!! DAMN YOU!!! YOURE TOOOOO GIRL MAGNETED FOR THIS WORLD!!! fuck......


----------



## Morphine (Jun 19, 2008)

Chapter Twenty Three

Tired and sweaty they went home. Choko sleepily opened the door to their room and jumped on the bed. Sasuke was short behid and sat on his bed. A second later she squealed:

"Let's have a pajama party!!!"

He opened his eyes widely and lifted his eyebrows.

"I don't wear a pajama."

She giggled.

"So what!? You sleep... naked!?"

Sasuke grinned.

"You'll see soon enough."

"I want to see now!" She squealed again.

"Alright...."

MAKEOUT SCENE


*Spoiler*: __ 



He was wearing nothing actually. She got of her clothes and slowly climbed up on his bed. Laying beside him she was playing with his hair.

"Show me your sword."

"My sword?... alright..." He stood up and got his long sword it shone under the moonlight.

"I like it... alright enough chit chat! Come here..."




MAKEOUT SCENE

Oro went in to say good night and kind of walked in on them. They both swallowed and shouted in chorus:

"Get out, sensei!!!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

oh good god.. that was a nasty metaphor!! EWWW!!!! GOD DAMMIT!! IM ACTUALLY THANKING ORO FOR COMING IN!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh good god.. that was a nasty metaphor!! EWWW!!!! GOD DAMMIT!! IM ACTUALLY THANKING ORO FOR COMING IN!!!



   oh well... Oro... is funny...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahahahaa.. I love this one of your FF's..
Good job.. Very funny.. LMAO


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahahaa.. I love this one of your FF's..
> Good job.. Very funny.. LMAO



 nice of you to say so!

Chapter Twenty Four

"Sasuke?! Did wqe get drunk? My head is aching..." Moaned Choko and looked at Sasuke who was just openeing his eyes. He streched and yawned.

"I stopped counting after the third bottle of sake." He grinned.

"You got me drunk?" She laughed. "Very bad..."

"Oh, fuck. Oro-sensei's not gonna like this..." Moaned Sasuke.

Orochimaru entered the room and shrieked:

"Wtf?! You are both drunk!" He looked at Sasuke blamingly.

"Keep it down, sesnsei I beg you..." Moaned Choko.

"Keep it down!? No! I think that you're gonna get dressed and start training right now! And no cupcakes... shit I made you breakfast..." He continued shouting and went out, slamming the door loudly.

Sasuke and Choko started laughing.

"He was pissed." Said Sasuke and started looking for his shirt.

"It's on me, dummy." Said Choko and threw it to him. "Now we gotta train..." She moaned. 

"No biggie we're gonna wake up if he comes shouting again..."

"Are you ready?!" Roared Oro from the other room.

"Almost!" They both shouted.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

AHAHA.. They got freaky.. LMAO..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> AHAHA.. They got freaky.. LMAO..



a bit drunk...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. a bit??.. LMAO


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. a bit??.. LMAO



only a few bottles


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha a few bottles is all a few of over-hormoanal(sp?) teens need.. ahaha


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha a few bottles is all a few of over-hormoanal(sp?) teens need.. ahaha



:rofl sure they don't need more...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh god.. If they had anymore..
*smiles wickedly*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Oh god.. If they had anymore..
> *smiles wickedly*



well... i'm not sure... maybe they did and didn't tell me


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

they proablly did.. LMAO


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> they proablly did.. LMAO



they might have told me, but i got some sake too... so i don't really remember :rofl


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahahahaha.. nice..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahahaha.. nice..



it went like this

sa&cho: since you're writing this crap and we're having some fun how about you drink some too?
me: what about Oro?
sa: he's sleeping seriously he sleeps like a log and dreams of Kabuto *grins*
me: :rofl alright just a shot

3 hours and countless bottles later
me&sa&cho: *snorring*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahahaha... nice sis.. LMAO


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahaha... nice sis.. LMAO



LMAO i'm getting funnier by the minute *grins*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

you sure are *smiles*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> you sure are *smiles*



*grins*

i think it's about time that i updated here :rofl

Chapter Twenty Five

Sasuke and Choko were at the training ground dragging themselves form one place to another pretending to be training. Choko threw a kunai at a random direction and accidentaly hit Oro who wasn't looking at them.

"Ouch!" He shouted. 'What the hell are you both doing??! That ain't training! One hundred push-ups each!" He continued shouting.

"What?!" Shrieked Sasuke. "Are you out of your mind? My head aches."

"That's non of my business no one made you get drunk." Said Oro and pouted.

"Sensei, please you cam't make us..." Moaned Choko.

"Sure I can if you can screw each other and get drunk you can train."

"Oh, fuck... he's right..." Moaned Sasuke.

Four hours And Countless Kunais trown At A Wrong Direction Later

"He is mad..." Said Choko.

"Yeah... insane old man... if he wan't my sensei I swear to God he would have been a goner..."

"What? Are you serious? You can't beat him."

Sasuke spranged from the bed they were both laying in.

"Of course I can!"

"Can't."

"Can!"

"Can't."........


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

good good.. i loved it..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> good good.. i loved it..



awww! thanks so much! it means a hell lot to me when ppl like my fics especcially sisters!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

aww thanks


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> aww thanks



*gets glomped and hugged* yay!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahaha.. no problem..  .. LMAO


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. no problem..  .. LMAO



you make me smile  so that's good  -> no point i just like this smiley :rofl


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Aww thats nice to hear.. LMAO


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Aww thats nice to hear.. LMAO



yeah and that's why i'm so bored now no one to make me smile now


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

i can make you smile... 
ITACHI!! SASUKE!! MOVE IT!! *shoves itachi and sasuke onto bed* TAKE OFF YOUR CLOTHES!!
it: WHAT?!?!
sa: ARE YOU MAD!!
my friend wants to smile.. NOW DO IT!!
it and sa: OK!! *clothes off*
dark... they are yours...... oh.. naruto's in the closet if you want him...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Whoo!!!!.. Hott..
God.. that sure made me smile..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

well.. thats one person!! oh.. look... fangirls...
it and sa: FANGIRLS??!?!!! SHHIIITT!!!! *tries to hide*
thats good.. go under the covers.. make it look like you're making out.. good good.. *starts taking pictures* you know... you do pretty well and look alright in this sasuke.
sa: IM NOT GAY!!!
then stop humping naruto..


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## -18 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome, good story!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 23, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> well.. thats one person!! oh.. look... fangirls...
> it and sa: FANGIRLS??!?!!! SHHIIITT!!!! *tries to hide*
> thats good.. go under the covers.. make it look like you're making out.. good good.. *starts taking pictures* you know... you do pretty well and look alright in this sasuke.
> sa: IM NOT GAY!!!
> then stop humping naruto..



you not only made me smile you made me laugh uncontrolably! how about you be a member of my e-family? pleeease!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Hahah yay.. my sis's are gonna be sisters..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

wouldn't that make us already sisters..?  O.O


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahahah.. I think so..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

that's like... weird...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahaha.. yeaah i know..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

you know whats weirder?

*Spoiler*: __ 



sasuke having spawn. XD


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

hahahahahah... That is a lot weirder..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

it's 500% weirder!! XD


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

1000% weirder..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

no. infinite weirder... O.O


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

damn.. you got me..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

HA!! I GOT YOU!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahaha you sure did.. LMAO


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

i didn't quite get that... Luv Gaara and Hitsugi, so you are my sis now?! 

Chapter Twenty Six

"Alright. Prove it when you're sober Mr.My Ego's Bigger Than My Brain." Said Choko.

Sasuke flushed.

"You mean fight Oro-sensei?"

"Yeah. You just said you could beat him."

"You couldn't have taken that seriously. He'll wipe the floor with me. He's a Sannin for crying out loud!"

They heard Oro giggle.

"Glad to hear that you have the ambition to beat me." He said.

"Hey, Oro-sensei..."

Oro turned to Choko.

"Do you want to fight me?"

She shook her head.

"You ain't ready for me, old man."

They both laughed.

***

"Talking about ego." He laughed.

"What are you talking about?" She asked cluelessly.

"Don't play dumb, Choko. `You ain't ready for me, old man.` Give me a break here!" Sasuke grinned.

"Oh, alright. I might have gone a little too far."

"Yeah... little..."

"Shut it, Sasuke! Neither you nor I can beat him."

"One thing you're right about."

"What's that supposed to mean?"

"It means you can get out of your head sometimes."

"That's it! I'm leaving!" She shouted and head for the door. He quickly got infront of it.

"Where are you going?"

"Get away from the door."

"No." he tacked her on the ground, climbed on top of her and got a grip of her hands.

"You can't move now."

"That's what you think... Substitution!"

In a second he was laying on the floor. She disappeared.

"Damn! Now I have to go and find her." He groaned.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

oh great... CONFLICT!! MUAHAHAHAA!!! this will tear them apart... or bring them together.. ew....


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh great... CONFLICT!! MUAHAHAHAA!!! this will tear them apart... or bring them together.. ew....



inner: i'm betting on the second
shut up!
inner: no!
why the hell not?
inner: you can't tell me what to do
I can!
inner: can't
I can!

nevermind that are you or are you not my sis now?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

i think so. yeah.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> i think so. yeah.



that's cool! and I ain't gonna  you as you threatened Sasuke's balls :rofl


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

thats good! cause i hate hugs... i hate them i loathe them...
person: any reason why?
why? god their hugs man! I mean come on!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> thats good! cause i hate hugs... i hate them i loathe them...
> person: any reason why?
> why? god their hugs man! I mean come on!



with the risk of you killing one of my fave characters Hitsugi looks yumi at thos pics...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

stay...a way... from .... hitsugi.. kun.... he is MINE!! MY JROCK ROCKER!! MINE!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> stay...a way... from .... hitsugi.. kun.... he is MINE!! MY JROCK ROCKER!! MINE!!!



no dead fave characters? good... so i can like him, bit not touch?ok i guess i can manage to do that :rofl


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

yea.. you can like.... but noooooo touchy... he's mine..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

ok no touchy.... i no touch...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> thank you!



i wouldn't dare to since you said not to i listen to my e-family members and since you're one of them you count


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

aww!! Thank you!! *hug*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> aww!! Thank you!! *hug*



wha you don't like gettin hugged, but you hug people? wha? nevermind *gets hugged*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

i don't like people hugging me cause usually when they do it... its to just torture me.. i hate it..

chappy?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 25, 2008)

Ahaha you guys are funny..
I gotta go to work now so i'll be on later..
Love you both.. 
Are you gonna have another chapter up when i get home..
Hopefully, your a good writer..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

love you both! alright alright a chapter now

Chapter Twenty Seven

Sasuke leapt on the ground. He knew he was close to Choko as he picked out her scent. "Just a few more steps..." He mummbled. She heard him and hid behind a tree.

"I don't want to talk to you, Sasuke Uchiha you idiot." She said.

"Alright, Choko, come out I neg you I didn;t want to say that...."

"That's the apology you give me?! You should have done better..."

Sasuke grunted. "Alright what do you want me to do?"

"Get on the ground and beg for forgivness and roll like a doggy..."

"Wha? Are you crazy?! What the hell are you saying?"

"So... you won't?"

"I won't humiliate myself because of you, Choko."

"Ok. I have to go now."

"No." Sasuke made a clone of himslef and got behind her back and powed her so she fell in his arms-unconcious.

"You won't be doing this to me. Who the hell did you think you are? Uchihas don't take crap from no one. Choko.... you shouldn't have I'll reeducate you..." He grinned and headed home.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

he grinned.... adn.... OH GOD !!!! SASUKE YOU PERVERT!! YOUR NOT GOING TO.. OH GDO!!
you're not going to violate her are you?!?!?! BALHH!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 25, 2008)

OOoo.. Great job..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 26, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> he grinned.... adn.... OH GOD !!!! SASUKE YOU PERVERT!! YOUR NOT GOING TO.. OH GDO!!
> you're not going to violate her are you?!?!?! BALHH!!!



no... at least not in this chapter lol

Chapter Twenty Eight

He left her laying on their bed with her hands and legs tied up. He knew she couled escape, but doubted it. There was something extremly sexy about her being tied up like this. Choko opened her eyes slowly and found out he was looking at her and also noticed she was in her underwear.

"What the hell?! Didi you?!"

He shook his head, grinning.

"Nope... but I could have.... anyway I like it better when you're awake."

She laughed.

"Why am I tied up?"

"Cause you made me mad. And you deserve to lie down there... until I join you." He winked at her.

"Oh! You will?! Really?!?"

"Yup... but first a talk bout your behaviour. I don't know why you freaked..."

"Hm... well when you say things like `you're out of your head` what do you expect me to say?"

"Oh... sorry...." He pouted.

"It's ok... will you untie me now?"

"In a bit..." He said and climbed on top of her...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

sasuke... you... pervert... STOP HANGING AROUND OROCHIMARU SO MUCH!! OH GOD!! CHOKO GET OUT OF THERE!! OH GOD!! BLAHH!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 26, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> sasuke... you... pervert... STOP HANGING AROUND OROCHIMARU SO MUCH!! OH GOD!! CHOKO GET OUT OF THERE!! OH GOD!! BLAHH!!!!!!



good god you're just like a copy of clara same posts and reactions by the way when is he getting unbanned or however you say it?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

she's permanatly banned from the naruto fanfiction section of the site. soo... she's really pissed...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 26, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> she's permanatly banned from the naruto fanfiction section of the site. soo... she's really pissed...



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it can't be!!!! she's my favourite reader!!!!!!!!!! and has a new cool story! how am i gonna read now?!? *screams in desperation*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

..... i don't know.....


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2008)

this is horrible!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

i know. she is pissed about it.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 28, 2008)

how could they permanently ban her? why not for a week or something


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

i don't know!! Id like to know, she'd like to know... we don't know!! 








CHAPPY?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 29, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> i don't know!! Id like to know, she'd like to know... we don't know!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry i haven't thought of anything
inner: likeI said-lazy bitch
shut up!!!:toliet


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

thats mean!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> thats mean!!!!!!!!!



calm yourself down there's the chap
 chapter 27/8?
Oro peeked in his students' room and grinned happily. "He's just like me. Tied her on the bed... niiice..." He coughed to let them know he was there. Sasuke jumped off of Choko and grinned. Fortunately for Oro they had their clothes on. Choko moaned unhappily:
"Sensei what is it? I was having some fun."
Sasuke grinned in approval.
"It's been days since you last trained..."
"Oh! You are right.sensei. So what do we train?"
"Summoning."
Choko quickly untied herself and jumped up from the bed.
"That's awesome!"
Sasuke's jaw dropped.
"You could do that!?"
"Sue I could..."
She went out and left them staring after.
***
"Summoning jutsu!" They shouted in chorus. Choko summoned a ginat 1o metre long snake with yellow eyes. Sasuke did even better he summoned Manda-Lord of the snakes.
"Very good!" Oro clapped excitedly.
"Thank you,sensei." The both said.
"Seems like training gives result." Continued oro and started the snakes in the yellow eyes, just like his own.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 2, 2008)

Shibo: MANDA-KUN!!*runs up and rugs manda*
Manda: Hm? Oh, squirtlet...
Shibo: eeeeeeeeee....
Manda: Why did you summon me, squirtlet?
Shibo: Uchiha did *glares at Sasuke*
Sasuke: What the hell? Does she have a mental disability or something?
Oro: She hates you and thinks of Manda-kun as a sibling...
Sasuke: Wierdo....
Shibo: SILENCE!! I KILL YOU WITH MAH VULTURE ARMEY!!!*summons hundreds of vultures*
Sasuke: RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!*runs off*
Choka: Wow...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

whoa... that's a... that's a biggg snake...
manda: I AM GOD!!
......tell me.... did you slither around in nuclear waste when you were little? 
manda: ............. I am a snake...
that's right...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 2, 2008)

Shibo: YOU'RE LIKE A BIG BROTHER I NEVER HAD!!*hugs Manda again*
Manda: I like her idea more...*has remains of humans in mouth*
Shibo: I'm so lonely...can i put you in a necklace so that way I can keep you with me forever?
Manda: No...


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2008)

ahahaha :rofl Shibo :rofl


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 6, 2008)

Chappys? :3


----------



## Morphine (Jul 7, 2008)

"Oh, that's far more than I can take." Said Choko on their way home.
"What do you mean?" Asked Sasuke while gazing around, he wasn't listening too much.
"I mean that this training takes the life out of me."
"You'd better zip it, Choko. You might annoy sensei."
"So what? Are you afraid of him?"
"No. You know I'm not. I just don't think that it's... erm... reasonable to make him mad."
"What is he gonna do? He has no jutsu and is useless..."
"Did I forget to tell you that Tsunade healed me?" Asked oro and laughed at Choko's horrified look.
"Heal you? You mean you can do jutsu now?"
"Oh, yes..." He grinned evily. "How about a match, Choko? You and me and we'll see who is useless."
"Sensei, don't." Interrupted Sasuke.
"Why not?"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 7, 2008)

Shibo: No one disrespects conaico...*-*
Oro: uh, oh...
Shibo: I must make sure that no one insults conaico...*_*
Oro: It's alright...
Shibo: But...I want to protect your honor...
Oro: Do that another day...^_^
Shibo: But...D: 
Oro: You need to start making lunch...I'm starving...D:
Shibo: YAY!!! ME FEED CONAICO!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 7, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: No one disrespects conaico...*-*
> Oro: uh, oh...
> Shibo: I must make sure that no one insults conaico...*_*
> Oro: It's alright...
> ...



*Oro is your conaico?! ​*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 7, 2008)

Shibo: DUH!!D:<
Oro: kielbasi tis really good... :3
Shibo: I luv it, too...


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2008)

"This ring is a sign of my love." He said and out it on her ring finger.
"Aww!" She squealed. "Softie! So what? We married?" Choko watched his face turn white and his eyes turn blank.
"Married?" He shreaked. "I mean... I'm far too young to get married..."
"Fear of serious relationship... we should talk to a couples psychiatrist..."
"You must be joking, Choko! I need no shrink!"
Oro grinned widely behind the door.
*END​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 13, 2008)

you're ending so many of your stories!! WHY??
good ending, irony in it. love it!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> you're ending so many of your stories!! WHY??
> good ending, irony in it. love it!!



*I'm ending so many stories because I have no time to write in them all. Three fics is better than six any day.​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 13, 2008)

aww.... you mean... oh welll... you have a good point.
inner: No duh.
shut up....
inner: Don feel like it.
................ 
*ten minutes later*
are you going to shut up?
inner: *nodds, cowers*
good bitch!! You are now my bitch. BRING ME A SODA BITCH!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> aww.... you mean... oh welll... you have a good point.
> inner: No duh.
> shut up....
> inner: Don feel like it.
> ...



*what a nice, polite convercation... I am so proud!​*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

?DarkLight said:


> *I'm ending so many stories because I have no time to write in them all. Three fics is better than six any day.​*



Wise idea Sis..


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2008)

*Thanks, sis! Just what I thought myself.​*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeaah six would be too much for me..
Three is soo much better..


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah six would be too much for me..
> Three is soo much better..



*count them four, sis! I'm starting a new one. Inspiation came to me yestarday before I went to sleep. Just wait and see this one will be awesome!​*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

I read it.. It's awsome!!


----------

